# كيف اصنع مغناطيس قوى فى المنزل



## msrahmedseef (28 يوليو 2010)

اخوانى المهندسين والمهندسات ارجو لا تبخلو على بالردود اريد فرد عنده خبرة لكى يخبرنى عن طريقة صنع المغناطيس الثابت منزليا وبطرق مفصلة ارجو من عنده علم لا يبخل بة فهو صدقة جارية من تعلم العلم وعلمة ارجو المشاركة من جميع الاعضاء وكذلك ما الفرق بين المغناطيس العادى و النيوديوم:85::85::85:


----------



## الباتل1 (31 يوليو 2010)

انا كذالك ابحث عن طريقة تصنيع المغناطيس


----------



## zeid25 (1 أغسطس 2010)

الجدول التالي لمقارنة الفرق بين مواصفات مغانط النيوديوم والأنواع الأخرى

Magnet_M_r (T)_H_ci (kA/m)_BH_max (kJ/m3)_T_C (°C)Nd2Fe14B (sintered)1.0–1.4750–2000200–440310–400Nd2Fe14B (bonded)0.6–0.7600–120060–100310–400SmCo5 (sintered)0.8–1.1600–2000120–200720Sm(Co, Fe, Cu, Zr)7 (sintered)0.9–1.15450–1300150–240800Alnico (sintered)0.6–1.427510–88700–860Sr-ferrite (sintered)0.2–0.4100–30010–40450


مغانط النيوديوم ذات تكلفة مرتفعة ولكنها مطلوبة حيث يتطلب الأمر مغانط قوية
مثل الهارد ديسك في الكمبيوتر 
لمزيد من المعلومات اليك الرابط التالي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neodymium_magnet

في المنزل يمكن تصنيع مغناطيس عادي ولكن مغانط النيوديوم وضعها مختلف


----------



## zeid25 (1 أغسطس 2010)

للأسف الجدول الذي وضعته ظهر في المنتدى بطريقة مختلفة تماما 
ارجوا المعذرة عن عدم تمكني من إضافته بشكله الأصلي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2010)

msrahmedseef قال:


> اخوانى المهندسين والمهندسات ارجو لا تبخلو على بالردود اريد فرد عنده خبرة لكى يخبرنى عن طريقة صنع المغناطيس الثابت منزليا وبطرق مفصلة ارجو من عنده علم لا يبخل بة فهو صدقة جارية من تعلم العلم وعلمة ارجو المشاركة من جميع الاعضاء وكذلك ما الفرق بين المغناطيس العادى و النيوديوم:85::85::85:


 


zeid25 قال:


> الجدول التالي لمقارنة الفرق بين مواصفات مغانط النيوديوم والأنواع الأخرى
> 
> magnet_m_r (t)_h_ci (ka/m)_bh_max (kj/m3)_t_c (°c)nd2fe14b (sintered)1.0–1.4750–2000200–440310–400nd2fe14b (bonded)0.6–0.7600–120060–100310–400smco5 (sintered)0.8–1.1600–2000120–200720sm(co, fe, cu, zr)7 (sintered)0.9–1.15450–1300150–240800alnico (sintered)0.6–1.427510–88700–860sr-ferrite (sintered)0.2–0.4100–30010–40450
> 
> ...


 

مشكورين على الموضوع 
وعلى الإستجابة .. 
​


----------



## zakareialarab (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو التوضيح كيف اصنع مغنطيس قوي ( اظهار الطريقة بواسطة الصور )


----------

